# Mapleton and Forest land access....



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Being new to Utah does anyone no what's the closest Forest Service land to get into from Mapleton? What roads to take etc.

I want to do some predator calling and run this walker hound.

thanks gents,


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Canyon Drive? Maple Canyon road?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Maple Canyon road will get you into National forest pretty quick. Also, I believe that the city has an easement from the east end of 1600 S. to the Bonneville Shoreline trail that goes along the base of the mountain. There is also access through Hobble Creek and Spanish Fork Canyons.


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out hobble or diamond fork. Both full of predators and close to mapleton


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, nocturnalenemy, A-Weezy


----------

